# Broke my 16-35mm f/4L IS



## mpphoto (Feb 8, 2015)

I dropped a lens for the first time ever last weekend, and the lens did not come away unscathed. I dropped my EF 16-35mm f/4L IS lens about a foot onto a metal stool. It bounced off and fell another eight inches onto carpet. It was only 3 weeks old. I put the lens onto a body and everything seemed to work. The images looked fine.

Today I went to use the lens and noticed the zoom ring is stuck. It will only zoom between 24mm and 35mm. I know it needs to go to Canon for repair. I bought a CPS gold membership a week before I dropped the lens, so I should get 20% off the repair. Good timing, I guess.

What do you think is wrong with my lens, and how much do you think it will cost to fix?


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 8, 2015)

mpphoto said:


> What do you think is wrong with my lens, and how much do you think it will cost to fix?



How did you pay for the purchase? Some credit cards include damage insurance.


----------



## mpphoto (Feb 8, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> mpphoto said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think is wrong with my lens, and how much do you think it will cost to fix?
> ...



Good point. I didn't even think of that. The card I used covers damaged items up to $500. Of course the lens cost more than that.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 8, 2015)

Don't worry, it is easily fixed. That kind of thing is often repaired under a 'fixed price' system, they seem to be around $225, but it depends what it needs when they open it up.


----------



## NWPhil (Feb 10, 2015)

if the repair is too expensive - more than 50% value or unrepairable, look into your homeowner or renter(hopefully you have it) insurance policy. 

and by the way, gear insurance is about +/- 10% of insured value per year (adjustable), depending on terms and carrier ofcourse


----------



## mpphoto (Feb 17, 2015)

Just in case anyone has a similar accident, I was charged $143.20 for the repair ($179 standard labor charge minus $35.80 CPS Gold 20% discount). The service notes say "It was found that the zoom assembly was out of position (unit would not zoom all the way). Unit was disassembled and repaired. Product functions were confirmed."

I made an appointment and took the lens to Canon's Itasca, IL office (open to CPS Gold, Platinum, and Cinema). The technician had me wait as he examined the lens to see if it was something that could be repaired or adjusted on the spot. After a few minutes, he came back and said they had to disassemble the lens and examine it further. I was pleased they tried to see if they could fix the lens while I waited. They made the repair and the lens was shipped the following day.


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 19, 2015)

You probably dented the zoom ring so it's binding. Might be worth it to disassemble the lens and try to unbend the zoom ring. or at least inspect it. this may void whatever portion remains of your warranty... if they know you opened it. not sure if there's any kind of seal. that's what i'd do anyway... but that's cause i like tinkering.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 19, 2015)

mpphoto said:


> Just in case anyone has a similar accident, I was charged $143.20 for the repair ($179 standard labor charge minus $35.80 CPS Gold 20% discount). The service notes say "It was found that the zoom assembly was out of position (unit would not zoom all the way). Unit was disassembled and repaired. Product functions were confirmed."
> 
> I made an appointment and took the lens to Canon's Itasca, IL office (open to CPS Gold, Platinum, and Cinema). The technician had me wait as he examined the lens to see if it was something that could be repaired or adjusted on the spot. After a few minutes, he came back and said they had to disassemble the lens and examine it further. I was pleased they tried to see if they could fix the lens while I waited. They made the repair and the lens was shipped the following day.



Glad it worked out, I told you it wasn't anything to be worried about didn't I? And it came in nicely under my estimate, result!


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 19, 2015)

Happy to hear the news as well. That's one of the least expensive repairs I've heard of so feel good. All of my lens repairs have been $400+ but Canon certainly does an excellent job.


----------



## Perio (Feb 21, 2015)

mpphoto said:


> I made an appointment and took the lens to Canon's Itasca, IL office (open to CPS Gold, Platinum, and Cinema). The technician had me wait as he examined the lens to see if it was something that could be repaired or adjusted on the spot. After a few minutes, he came back and said they had to disassemble the lens and examine it further. I was pleased they tried to see if they could fix the lens while I waited. They made the repair and the lens was shipped the following day.



That's one of the reasons I like Canon and do not consider switching


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 21, 2015)

My one repair experience with Canon was very positive, they thoroughly understand the importance of customer service.
It's not uncommon to hear about that being the differentiator between market leader and "the rest".


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 21, 2015)

Adorama was giving free spills and drops insurance (1 year) with new high end lenses, depending on where you bought the lens, be sure to check.


----------

